# Man of Steel is a good movie and Snyder is a great director.



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2014)

Finally got around to watching Man of Steel and lo and behold, it's actually a really good film. Sure some of the dialogue is a little cringeworthy ("A good death is its own reward") and maybe we could have done with a _bit_ more backstory on Superman growing up (IDGAF about Krypton) but otherwise, it was a really well-made film.

Ignoring the plot and all that, the film just has a distinctive look to it and the fight sequences are straight up great. If there's one thing Snyder knows, it's how to make compelling action scenes.









Marvel aint' got nothing on that.

After Watchmen...



and now this, he's proved that he knows how to make a good superhero film. And if he keeps this up, Batman bin Suparman should be great and better than the 1 good film to 10 shitty ones average that Marvel has with the MCU.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 25, 2014)

Man of Steel had potentially the best fight scenes I've ever watched.

No movie fight scenes had me as pumped and electric as they did.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Some of the jumping around chronologically I didn't like, but I certainly enjoyed the film


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 26, 2014)

It has only been a year and I can't remember this film at all. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2014)

Eh?

I thought the movie was okay. The fights are good, but stretch out too long (especially the final fight with Zod). There's a lot of points where I see what they were trying to do, but were just executed poorly (Pa Kent's death, Zod's death). Snyder doesn't have a subtle bone in his body, and some of the scenes and dialogue are laughably obvious (Clark talking to the priest with the obvious Gethsemane picture constantly looming right behind them). Also, macking out with Lois Lane in the rubble of demolished city makes him seem a little callous. Speaking of Lois Lane, she's a bit useless and really had no place in a lot of the scenes (The Kryptonians want her... because? She gets on the military bomber... because?).

Superman doesn't really save people; he stops Zod and saves Earth, but it's all sort of indirect. It might've made the final fight more interesting if Superman is actively trying to save/protect citizens while fending off Zod (lifting rubble, covering people from blasts, etc.).

Henry Cavill's great in the role, and I think the movie was okay, but I don't think it's a good place to start building an entire cinematic universe, and considering how much DC is desperately trying to cram into Batman v. Superman ("Wonder Woman! Cyborg! Aquaman! Doomsday? Who cares, for the love of God, just get them in!"), I don't have much faith in it. I like Zack Snyder, but I don't think he's right for the job either; I appreciate that he's genuinely enthusiastic about the material he works with, but I feel like he doesn't really "get" it half the time. His over-the-top style would be better suited for more over-the-top material.

If DC really cared about creating a quality cinematic universe like Marvel's (fite me irl), they would've put Bruce Timm in charge. They don't, of course, but man, imagine that...


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 26, 2014)

I felt like this film was a bit of a mess.  I certainly wouldn't call Snyder a great director.  He can be pretty decent, but he can also be pretty bad.  He's kinda all over the map if you ask me.  

The problem I guess I have is that, Superman is just not an interesting super hero to me at all.  And this film didn't present him in a way to me that I found particularly interesting.  Then there were very odd pacing issues throughout the film.  Fight sequences were pretty dang good for the most part, but a good fight does not a good film make.


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 26, 2014)

IMO it's a decent sci fi movie, but a terrible Superman movie.



> Superman doesn't really save people; he stops Zod and saves Earth, but it's all sort of indirect. It might've made the final fight more interesting if Superman is actively trying to save/protect citizens while fending off Zod (lifting rubble, covering people from blasts, etc.).


Right, right. I think through all the collateral damage of the fights (which really were spectacular), of his own actions, not just Zod's, Superman probably killed hundreds if not thousands of people. Generic sci fi flick, great. Superman movie, oh hell naw.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Superman doesn't really save people; he stops Zod and saves Earth, but it's all sort of indirect. It might've made the final fight more interesting if Superman is actively trying to save/protect citizens while fending off Zod (lifting rubble, covering people from blasts, etc.).


Here is where I disagree.



And sure people will complain that there was too much destruction in the final fight but this was supposed to be a more inexperienced Superman, that just got to term with his powers fighting a being that's about as powerful as him. It's more realistic to have all that mayhem and destruction with two god-like beings fighting.



Gahars said:


> If DC really cared about creating a quality cinematic universe like Marvel's (fite me irl), they would've put Bruce Timm in charge. They don't, of course, but man, imagine that...


 
And speaking of Marvel, while sure I'll give them props for cohesively linking all their characters together among many different movies, most of the films really aren't anything good. From what the ones I've seen.

*Good:*
Iron Man
The Avengers

*Mediocre:*
Captain America 1
Thor 1/2
The Hulk
Iron Man 2/3

And then there's the fact that the films look like a low-budget TV show and soundtrack wise are really nothing special, most of the MCU movies are ridiculously overrated.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2014)

soulx said:


> Here is where I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Captain Murica 2 and Guardians of the Galaxy are great,


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2014)

soulx said:


> Here is where I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> And sure people will complain that there was too much destruction in the final fight but this was supposed to be a more inexperienced Superman, that just got to term with his powers fighting a being that's about as powerful as him. It's more realistic to have all that mayhem and destruction with two god-like beings fighting.




>Realism
>"God-like beings fighting"

We're talking about Superman, an alien from another planet where everyone looks exactly like humans who flies around, shoots lasers from his eyes, and protects his identity with a pair of glasses; "realism" isn't really a concern. Besides, it's not realism that's important but being good; the story can be as realistic as humanly possible, but if the story doesn't "work," no one's going to care.

Plus, it's not so much the rubble or the destruction that's off-putting; it's the fact that Superman seems rather callous and indifferent. Experienced or no, saving people is part of the essence of his character. (Side note: Superman Returns is not a good film by any means, but it got this down pat.)



soulx said:


> And speaking of Marvel, while sure I'll give them props for cohesively linking all their characters together among many different movies, most of the films really aren't anything good. From what the ones I've seen.
> 
> *Good:*
> Iron Man
> ...


 

Son, you are a-cruisin' for a bruisin'. The Avengers, Iron Man, Cap 2, and GotG are great. Iron Man 3 (it's Lethal Weapon with Iron Man, come on, dude), Cap 1, and The Hulk are all good. The only bad ones from the lot are the Thor movies (which are mostly just mediocre and staid) and Iron Man 2.

Second, Marvel actually takes chances and gambles, and while not every one comes out perfectly, that's to be expected with experimentation. Not only that, but Marvel embraces its comic roots, mining the lore for all its worth (for fuck's sake, we actually got Celestials onscreen in GotG). Contrast that with DC's current writer, David Goyer, who thinks that you can't call the Martian Manhunter the Martian Manhunter because it's too "goofy." Seriously.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Realism
> >"God-like beings fighting"
> 
> We're talking about Superman, an alien from another planet where everyone looks exactly like humans who flies around, shoots lasers from his eyes, and protects his identity with a pair of glasses; "realism" isn't really a concern. Besides, it's not realism that's important but being good; the story can be as realistic as humanly possible, but if the story doesn't "work," no one's going to care.
> ...


Realism within that movies established universe. It's not about the fact that quite obviously, "two god-like aliens from another planet that shoot lasers from [their] eyes" isn't exactly something that can happen in the real world but rather  avoiding a sense of cognitive dissonance that can come from two superpowered beings fighting in the middle of downtown with no destruction and still having the time to save Random Joe #3 while a superpowered maniac is chasing after you. Sure maybe the amount of destruction is a little overblown but hey, it looks cool and well Snyder likes his anime.

I can't really comment on Capt 2 or GoTG as I haven't seen those yet, but I have heard good things about them. It's just from what I've seen, Marvel movies are very hit and miss. While they can be really good (as Iron Man and Avengers proves), they can also be really bland (Thor 1, Thor 2). I'm not a comic book reader so I can't talk about their adherence to their comic book roots or fangasm when an unexpected character appears but I appreciate good movies. And I dunno, but while there's room for both, I like the "dark and brooding mood" brought on by Nolan in TDK Trilogy and MoS a bit more than the happy go lucky kumbaya style that is most Marvel films.


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought the 1st half about his youth was great. but the 2nd half imo it had bit too much action at one go.


but setup for a great second movie.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 31, 2014)

It's only good if you picture the final fight as Goku vs Vegeta... Just super saiyan'...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know what it is, but Man of Steel is one of those movies that I can always come back to and always enjoy it. I'm not the biggest Superman fan ever, hell I hate damn near everything about him and even the old movies (I'm sorry but Christopher sucked and they're shitty movies). But Man of Steel, aside from the boring ass opening, is a great film with some of the best use of greenscreen and effects I've seen in a film.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 28, 2015)

Amazing film and and very well made 110% action and well worth the watch and I look at it as one step closer to The Justice League


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

Man of Steel is a good action movie but it's not a good Superman movie. That's the difference.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2015)

I enjoyed the fight scenes, even if they were 90% of the movie, but the plot was complete shit.
Not to mention the fight scenes were 90% of the movie's content. There was very little character development and what little there was, made Superman a whinny bitch.
Personally, I give the movie a D, it's not Superman Returns horrible, but still needs a lot of improvement.


----------

